
Apple iOS 12.1.2 Has a Serious Problem - occamschainsaw
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2018/12/22/apple-ios-12-1-2-problem-iphone-xs-max-xr-mobile-data-cellular-4g-cannot-load-internet/
======
tptacek
Is it just me or is "After a promising start, iOS 12.1.2 is going from bad to
worse for iPhone owners" kind of a hilariously bad lede?

------
fintler
Forbes publishes an article with a clickbait title like this for almost every
version of iOS.

~~~
rgovostes
Gordon Kelly usually does three, "iOS <x> — Should You Upgrade?", "iOS <x> Has
a Great Secret Feature", "iOS <x> Has A Serious Problem". They're all trash.

    
    
        Apple iOS 12.1.2 Has A Serious Problem - Forbes
        Apple iOS 12.1 Has A Serious Problem - Forbes
        Apple iOS 11.4.1 Has A Serious Problem - Forbes
        Apple iOS 11.2.5 Starts Causing New Problems - Forbes
        Apple iOS 10 Has Three Nasty Surprises - Forbes
        Apple Confirms iOS 9.3.2 Has A Serious Problem - Forbes

------
rdiddly
"...Disconnects Mobile Data" or the like would've made for a less obfuscatory
headline.

~~~
walterbell
That version of the headline wasn't upvoted,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18743963](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18743963)

~~~
gammateam
people click clickbait, whodathunk!

------
totallyashill
To everyone hoping to avoid the problem, make sure you disable automatic
updates if you are still on 12.1.1 or earlier.

Settings > General > Software Updates > Automatic Updates

~~~
sys_64738
I'm sticking with iOS 10.3.

~~~
tambourine_man
If you can upgrade, you should. iOS 12 is the best version in a long time.

~~~
jeffhuys
Yeah. Battery life, speed, everything is better on 12. Especially on older
devices, like mine (6s). Don't need a new one for at least 1 / 1.5 years.

~~~
sys_64738
You must be one of the few 6S people to claim 12 is better. Pretty much all
I've talked to regret every going to 11 or 12 on the 6S.

~~~
r00fus
11 sucked for older iPhones. 12 brought the magic back and new useful
features.

------
lordnacho
Isn't there an extensive QA with all sorts of automatic and manual flows
before they push out a release? Not sure this is the first time they've pushed
out something with problems.

Not saying it's easy, either, I'm sure there's a lot of things to think about.
But it's the world's most valuable public company.

~~~
bonestamp2
The software I work on has about 50,000 daily users. Every time a change is
made, there are extensive automated tests that test all of the software
features. Then the nightly build is automatically connected to every
compatible piece of hardware made in the past 20 years and tests that change
against all of that hardware (this step takes about 10 hours to complete).
Then, and only if it passes all of those automated tests, there is a team of
people who continually test any new changes, and try to recreate any problems
that have been reported by beta users and field users. Before a release, they
spend a month testing it from end to end.

If a critical bug ever makes it to the field, which almost never happens
anymore, not only do we revert to an old version immediately (which I suppose
Apple could make available if they wanted), we spend as much time as it takes
to understand how it got past our tests in the first place. Then, not only do
we write a specific test to catch it next time but we also look at how we can
change our process to fill the hole that allowed it to get past in the first
place -- so other problems can't get through that same gap later.

If that's our process, and we're a small outfit compared to Apple, I can't
imagine how rigorous Apple's process is.

~~~
josteink
> If that's our process, and we're a small outfit compared to Apple, I can't
> imagine how rigorous Apple's process is.

Why would you blindly assume they have a more rigorous process just because
they are bigger?

~~~
manicdee
1\. larger customer base means more angry customers to deal with

2\. they have more money to throw at the problem

3\. any problem that makes it into the wild gets blown out of proportion, so
pre-release testing is part of their PR budget

------
hujun
got this problem this morning, a message says my phone is not activated and
then shows "No Service";after auto-upgrade to 12.1.2 last night after power
off/on the phone, it seems ok for now;

I am in US, iphone 6s plus

------
DavideNL
I'm seeing WiFi disconnections a few times a day since about 2 weeks
(disconnecting during FaceTime for example), but only on my iPhone X, not on
my iPad Pro 10'5...

------
abootstrapper
Is the problem just on X or newer iPhones?

~~~
ytqaz
I have a SE, I've had 12.1.2 for a few days with no problems.

------
endymi0n
Has Apple really not learned from the recent past? iCloud hacks, passwordless
root login, Batterygate, the list of lacking QA and technical excellence goes
on. Now this, and again with a total lack of good communication. I really wish
the last hardware company with a track record in preserving privacy took some
lessons from Google's SRE culture. A transparent, timely postmortem and a
public apology would go a long way, but that just wouldn't be Apple. "We know
what's best for our users", yeah...

